# More on plastic rail....



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

I remember a huge thread on this subject but cannot find or want to read 200 posts. 
Is this stuff perfect for anything NOT outdoor? I need a few hundred feet for the basement storage yards.
Where is the cheapest place to get it?


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Train Li, Axle is your man he is a forum sponser here and a nice guy to deal with ........

I have a 1000 ft of the plastic stuff and it works great .......


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

got Axle's email address plz?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

John 
E-mail me


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Track, Trestles, Bridges and Roadbed/Topic: Plastic Rail[/b]

Track, Trestles, Bridges and Roadbed/Topic: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log[/b]


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

John: Look at the thread Product Reviews click on Train-Li take you right to the site. I have also had this track outdoors now for 8 months still holding up great. Later RJD


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

thanks guys, the price seems to have increased since debut. I am hoping to find someone that purchased it at lower price and wants to sell theirs....?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Actually there was a serious misprint in the price at introduction, but Train-Li honored the price until they got it corrected.... I think Nick was one of the "honored" few!!! 

Greg


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 08 Dec 2010 09:43 AM 
Actually there was a serious misprint in the price at introduction, but Train-Li honored the price until they got it corrected.... I think Nick was one of the "honored" few!!! 

Greg 

Must be that Squeaky Wheel syndrome!









Nick, I kid because I care!









John


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

Imagine that! hehe 
yeah, it just took me an hour to read through the original "plastic rail" thread! lol 
It's been almost a year now and I hear it's holding up well outside, anymore input from experiances over the last summer would help.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

John, I believe no squeaky wheel here - when it was announced, the price was unbelievably low, and Nick jumped right on it. If I remember correctly, there was a misplaced decimal point from 37.50 to 3.75 for a bundle of rails... 

Kinda like the old "blue light specials", but unintentional! 

Greg


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I know, just couldn't pass on a chuckle...... 

John


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, I do agree there! 

Nicky will take a "ribbin" and keep on "tickin" though !! 

I think he has more plastic track than my entire existing layout! 

Greg


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

1,000+ FOOT is allot, but at the price he got it, I assume he wouldn't let any of it go cheap. Trying to deal Marty out of his right now but you know how that goes. lol just joking!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Ah, Marty loves to trade and deal! Just have to get the right deal in place! 

Greg


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

ok, now ready to purchase and looking for the BEST deal? Any ideas where to get this stuff at the BEST price?


----------

